# OHMYGOD!!



## AngelMoon (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi ladies,

I did a test last night at 9pm cos just couldn't wait and it came up with a very faint  so I was totally confused. The line going horizontol was alot darker so convinced I wasn't pregnant. 

Decided to do another one first thing this morning as my urine would be stronger and it came up with a very clear 

  I can't believe I'm pregnant!! I didn't think it would work first time at all for us but it has! 

The only symptom I had was period type pains in my tummy and a little light headed! 

Ros
x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

have a happy and healthy pregnancy hun


----------



## AngelMoon (Dec 1, 2006)

Thank you so much Sarah   

I'll still be on here as you've just all been so supportive and wonderful, wouldn't have got through it without you.

                    to you all ladies here's hoping there are many more  to come!

FAO - Iwouldloveababycat - I'm not in work today hun, just couldn't go in without telling everyone and want to keep it to ourselves until the first 3 months has gone!

Ros
xxxx


----------



## susamwalker2002 (Nov 27, 2006)

Congratulations

This is wonderful news.   

Take Care 
Susan xxx


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow,

Thats brill news you must be                




Emma xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm sure you have given all the girls on clomid a real boost!

Happy 9 months!! 

xxx


----------



## AngelMoon (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks so much girls I really hope it's given you all a huge   boost! I'm proof that it can work so keep trying and stay as positive as you can. 

I know I'm going to worry for the whole 9 months but want to enjoy every minute!     

Ros
x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ahhh hun that is fantastic                                                ..I am so so pleased for you hun....may it be the smoothest pregnancy ever                          
     

Yipeee ... xxx Cat


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

hun...excellent news!

Take care

xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Congratulations you must be on


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Ros that is great news! Congrats

Kate xx​


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow, that's so fantastic!                     You lucky thing   I have been off for a couple of days so only just saw your post - good for you!  Hope you have a really enjoyable pregnancy with a lovely healthy baby at the end of it, and lets hope some of your baby dust rubs off on us too!

Sarah xx


----------



## AngelMoon (Dec 1, 2006)

Feel like crying you are all so lovely. Thank you so much ladies for all your kind words and support. 

This board really has been a life saver  

May my baby dust rub off on all of you, love you loads girls!

Ros
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Congratulations !!!

   

Here's to a happy & healthy 8 more months & beyond....

Take care
Natasha


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

congratulations hun thats fantastic news


love lea-Anne xx


----------



## hogglebird (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Ros,

Congratulations on your news- how fab is that!

I too had period like pains for the week when AF was due to arrive. I ended up doing over 14 tests to make sure!

Have a great pregnancy and rest loads.  I can't believe how tired I am and I am only 8 weeks this Sunday!

Have a great weekend, you deserve it!

Love Mel


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

I am so happy for you! Congratulations!

take care

Andi


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Ros. Congratulations!!!!!

[fly]         [/fly]

Excellent that it worked first time for you too! Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Congrats Angel Moon

Take care of yourself and the little bean

Mrs Hopeful


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Congratulations!!

Another Clomid miracle, such fantastic news.... 

Wishing you a happy and healthy 8 months...

Bev xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Bev your little boy is soooo scrummy !


----------



## AngelMoon (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks again so much everyone, you've been amazing. 

Mel - hope it's all going well so far hun, sorry to hear your tired   I'm going to prepare myself for that!

Ros
x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

wouldloveababycat said:


> Bev your little boy is soooo scrummy !


Thank you....


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Great news          

Olive 22 XX


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

huge huge congrats have a healthy 8 months x x x x x x x x x


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Congrats Ros!!

I had period pains for ages afterwards, some days really bad, freaked me out a bit - but its all normal - there's a lot going on in there!!

Vxx


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

WOW Congratulations Angelmoon      Your personal ID aught to be "overthemoon" now   

Take care chick

Sam xx


----------



## AngelMoon (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks ladies!

Thanks again for the new messages, still hasn't sunk in yet really. Getting over the shock of it working first time for us, I never ever thought it would.

I'll have to do that Sam!!   

Thanks VB I was a little worried about that until I read it's actually quite common!  

Ros
x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Congratulations on your BFP

         

   

I am still getting period pains so I think its pretty normal.

Take care of yourself

Jane xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Huge Congratulations to you  

I had a very light period with my BFP so yep its normal - dont panic.

See you over on the pg thread soon  

Jo xx


----------

